# A blessed relief from OCD



## A.Joseph (Aug 28, 2018)

I have OCD. I believe it comes from a desire for control and certainty, and at times, making sense of this fallen world. I do believe Christ is a sweet remedy to gain control in our lives.

But sometimes my symptoms overcome me.

Repeatedly, I praise my Lord and Savior for delivering me from this affliction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 3


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 29, 2018)

It's wonderful news!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 30, 2018)

I have spent countless hours with brethren who struggle with OCD-like tendencies. I would never have guessed that it would be such a common thing to encounter in the ministry. I am thankful to hear of this season of peace you are now enjoying. Continue to draw near to God and trust his grace to keep and preserve you. 

Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.—Isaiah 26:3

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm not sure if there are levels of severity, but I have a pretty severe case.
I have to really guard myself because it doesn't take much to trigger my symptoms. The thing I realize, is although my insight is sound, the irrationality (symptomology) of this condition never truly goes away, despite some seasons of peace. It merely manifests in different ways.



C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have spent countless hours with brethren who struggle with OCD-like tendencies. I would never have guessed that it would be such a common thing to encounter in the ministry. I am thankful to hear of this season of peace you are now enjoying. Continue to draw near to God and trust his grace to keep and preserve you.
> 
> Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.—Isaiah 26:3


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 23, 2018)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have spent countless hours with brethren who struggle with OCD-like tendencies. I would never have guessed that it would be such a common thing to encounter in the ministry. I am thankful to hear of this season of peace you are now enjoying. Continue to draw near to God and trust his grace to keep and preserve you.
> 
> Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.—Isaiah 26:3



Brother, if you could share, I’m deeply interested to know what you’ve faced and how you dealt with it. I ask because I suspect I would relate all too well


----------



## nickipicki123 (Sep 23, 2018)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have spent countless hours with brethren who struggle with OCD-like tendencies. I would never have guessed that it would be such a common thing to encounter in the ministry. I am thankful to hear of this season of peace you are now enjoying. Continue to draw near to God and trust his grace to keep and preserve you.
> 
> Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on thee: because he trusteth in thee.—Isaiah 26:3


I think it could be because many people with OCD like rules. We like having something that controls us (in a way) because it's easier than making decisions ourselves (obviously this does not have the affect we desire). OCD can take form in religion, and then it drives people mad with anxiety that they're not doing everything right.

I go through periods when I get very OCD anxious about things, and then periods when I don't feel anxious at all. Everyone gets anxious, but with OCD it becomes debilitating and starts to impede other areas of your life.


----------



## nickipicki123 (Sep 23, 2018)

One verse that I have up on my wall is
Philippians 4:6-8 (NKJV)
Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God, and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

